# MTD Pro Snow Thrower 31AE6LFH718 - Auger gearbox gasket?



## guttersnipes199 (Feb 14, 2018)

I have a MTD Pro Snow Thrower 31AE6LFH718 and have taken apart the auger assembly. When I removed the auger gear box, it seems to have the remnants of a gasket between the left side (Housing, Auger, LH Reduced) and the right side (Housing, Auger, RH Reduced) ? I've tried finding the part number, but I can't find that there is a gasket on the diagram. 

Does a gasket exist for this model?

See diagram on page 24 at http://manuals.mtdproducts.com/manuals/769-01275b.pdf and choosing "Chute Assembly"

Attached are two pictures, one of the auger gear box before I disassembled it and another of the decal displaying the model and serial number. 

Thank You!


----------



## guttersnipes199 (Feb 14, 2018)

Apparently, there is no gasket. Per MTD rep, there is a "lubricating sealant that goes around the outer edge"

Thanks for trying!


----------



## guttersnipes199 (Feb 14, 2018)

Some additional info regarding the "gasket"

*MTD Customer Service *: There is a note in the service manual that you should apply a small bead of Loctite Ultra Grey or similar sealant along that outer edger. It says specifically not to use too much, just a small bead. 

*MTD Customer Service *: Shown on page 81 here: http://service.mtdproducts.com/Training_Education/769-09302_medium_frame_snowthrowers.pdf


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

no there is no gasket. cheap mtd junk just uses rtv silicone. use permatex ultra black


----------



## guttersnipes199 (Feb 14, 2018)

Thanks so much, arienskids!


----------



## conc (Oct 9, 2018)

I had no idea that MTD had a Professional Shop Manual available for their snowblowers. Mine isn't quite as robust as the ones being talked about here, but they share similarities. I'll have to see if I can find one for mine. 

The sealant around the auger gearbox in my blower has started to peel away as well, so your findings are quite helpful.


----------

